
Announcing WT.Social (Formerly WikiTribune) - doomrobo
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/e52r7u/iama_jimmy_wales_founder_of_wikipedia_now_trying/
======
doomrobo
Background

WT.Social was previously WikiTribune, founded in Aug 2017 by a cofounder of
Wikipedia. WikiTribune was a "news wiki where volunteers wrote and curated
articles about widely publicised news by proofreading, fact-checking,
suggesting possible changes, and adding sources from other, usually long
established outlets...Until October 2018, WikiTribune employed journalists
with established backgrounds in the profession who researched, syndicated, and
reported news...After that volunteers could publish articles without having
them checked by professionals."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiTribune](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WikiTribune)

